
Ask HN: Getting Off GMail - jstewartmobile
Re: Google Using AI To Meddle In 2020 Election<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zerohedge.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;2019-06-24&#x2F;google-using-ai-meddle-2020-election-prevent-next-trump-situation-veritas<p>How is office 365?  Any choice Microsoft dirt to steer clear of?  Any experience with ethical alternatives that are robust and worth a damn?<p>PS) Primaily focused on email features--speed, delivery, searchability, backupability, etc...
======
noja
Fastmail is based in Australia so not an option.

Try the filters at [https://thatoneprivacysite.net/email-comparison/#detailed-
em...](https://thatoneprivacysite.net/email-comparison/#detailed-email-
comparison)

Don't need to use your own domain?
[https://posteo.de/en](https://posteo.de/en)

Want to use your own domain? [https://runbox.com](https://runbox.com)
[https://www.neomailbox.com/](https://www.neomailbox.com/)
[https://kolabnow.com/](https://kolabnow.com/)
[https://mailfence.com/](https://mailfence.com/) and
[https://mailbox.org/en/](https://mailbox.org/en/)

~~~
echeese
What's wrong with it being based in Australia?

~~~
el_dev_hell
Our government recently passed an insane piece of surveillance legislation.

Source: [https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2019/05/australias-new-
encryption...](https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2019/05/australias-new-encryption-
law-is-forcing-tech-companies-to-help-with-surveillance/)

~~~
evolve2k
Its fine to use Fastmail, many people have been making this incorrect and
unfair assessment of the company. If anything the company is clear on how it’s
standing up for user rights.

From Fastmail: “As we have stated in the past, Fastmail’s business is not
directly affected by this legislation and we won’t be making changes to our
technology or policies in response to this act.

While we had a small number of customers tell us they were discontinuing
service due to this legislation, as well as a handful of potential customers
tell us it was impacting their evaluation of our services, the AABill did not
have a material impact on our business. However, we shared these developments
in our submission to Parliament as an example of the AABill’s potentially
chilling effect on Australian businesses. Parliament deserves to know how the
marketplace views their decisions.”

Ref: [https://fastmail.blog/2019/02/28/aabill-and-
fastmail/](https://fastmail.blog/2019/02/28/aabill-and-fastmail/)

------
mtmail
Whether or not I agree, but two years ago you said "their censorship seems
more self-interested than public-minded, Eric Schmidt is a Dr. Evil wannabe"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15776603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15776603))
so I wonder why you kept using gmail?

I use and recommend [https://runbox.com/](https://runbox.com/)

Edit: related "Ask HN: Best alternative to Gmail?" with 500+ comments
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18054574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18054574)

~~~
jstewartmobile
Business account, so not something where I can just leap without looking.

Also very busy, so this task has been stuck mid-list for a while now..

------
dngray
I would say one of these providers:

* [https://www.privacytools.io/providers/email/](https://www.privacytools.io/providers/email/)

* [https://web.archive.org/web/20190619003906/https://www.priva...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190619003906/https://www.privacytools.io/providers/email/)

Ultimately free without encouragement to pay is not good as it will involve
the platform monetizing by selling your data in some way.

Should also note at the moment, not all providers are equal, for example
posteo.de doesn't allow you to use your own domain whereas some of the others
do. Protonmail doesn't currently have calendars although that's coming soon
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ProtonMail/wiki/dev-
status](https://www.reddit.com/r/ProtonMail/wiki/dev-status) Tutanota does not
allow for IMAP/SMTP (you must use a browser or their client).

There's also this issue where privacytools.io plan to expand the information
about each provider.
[https://github.com/privacytoolsIO/privacytools.io/issues/603...](https://github.com/privacytoolsIO/privacytools.io/issues/603#issuecomment-456400331)

------
Spooky23
If the political alignment of your email provider matters to you:
[https://www.reagan.com/](https://www.reagan.com/)

You're better off ignoring dopey noise coming from outlets like Zerohedge or
Veritas.

------
connorcodes
Protonmail is really good for email. Proton also had other services like
protonvpn.

~~~
mahnouel
Really love it too, using it for around a year. Switzerland based, has strong
protection. But still looking into / for alternatives, because - their 5/10 ⭐
apps and lack of possible automation in the inbox..

------
jeremiahlee
Fastmail is an excellent alternative for email, calendar, and contacts.

Zoom is an excellent alternative to Google Hangouts.

Resilio Sync is an excellent alternative to Google Drive.

Replacing Google Docs, Sheets, Slides is harder.

~~~
jstewartmobile
How is the search for fastmail? Does it sync contacts/appts with android/ios?

------
the_common_man
Strange seeing all these new mail threads. I just responded elsewhere but if
you are open to self-hosting, you can try Cloudron on your own server (I
recommend Digital Ocean). For 5 bucks, you can run an email server with
unlimited mailboxes.

------
letorruella
I been using protonmail for years.

[https://protonmail.com/](https://protonmail.com/)

------
x2f10
I never see iCloud mentioned in these conversations, but I find it works quite
well.

~~~
jstewartmobile
Can they host mail on your own domain? If so, that is a good suggestion. A lot
of services only do POP/IMAP/webmail, which kind of sucks.

~~~
x2f10
You can not host your own mail... at this time, at least. Good call out on
that.

------
poerhiza
[https://medium.com/@gennai.jen/this-is-not-how-i-expected-
mo...](https://medium.com/@gennai.jen/this-is-not-how-i-expected-monday-to-
go-e92771c7aa82)

~~~
jstewartmobile
I don't buy it.

The PV video of Gennai had an obvious bias, but her quote looked 100% genuine,
and the powers that be are pulling it as fast as they can.

This wouldn't be the first story of SV putting its finger on the scale.

I'd imagine that with Google's legal resources, the unedited footage will
eventually see the light of day, and then we will know if this was
fraudulently slick editing, or another case of megacorporations run amok.

~~~
dublin
EVERY time I'm aware of in the past that there were claims that O'Keefe and
Veritas had swayed the story by editing, the unedited video has proven to be
exactly what they claimed. I'm convinced they now do this two-stage release
(hard-hitting excerpts, then full, unedited video) as much to protect
themselves against this very predictable charge as for any other reason...

